# FreeBSD as a router



## Myron (Dec 3, 2009)

good day to all guru's 

i have my freebsd machine with 2 ether port, 1 is onboard and 2 is LAN card, now the onboard connected behind router and works fine ans can ping outside my second lan card no problem also its fully driver supported, how do i check and how do i config act as a router this machine? anyone can help me pls 

thanks


----------



## shtirlitsus (Dec 3, 2009)

if you need only router try http://m0n0.ch/wall


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2009)

Add *gateway_enable="YES"* to enable routing.

You may also want to configure PF or any of the other firewalls so you can use NAT.

Another handy feature is net/isc-dhcp30-server.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 3, 2009)

Last time I checked the Handbook was still there:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-routing.html


----------



## none (Dec 6, 2009)

have seen http://www.pfsense.org ?

really great 

none


----------



## Myron (Dec 6, 2009)

ok ill take a look if not work i call your help amigo hehe

thanks


----------

